# Suck,



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

the movie.

This looks like it might be really good, or really bad.

Or both. 

http://www.suckthemovie.com/trailer.html


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Canadian fare?


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Robert1950 said:


> Canadian fare?



I think Stefaniuk is Canadian... and it has Lifeson, Carol Pope and Dave Foley in it, so probably.


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2009)

Looks good.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

Whoa, dinner theatre!


----------



## Luke98 (Mar 4, 2007)

Might be kinda cool. Alot of cool musicians and actors involved (Malcolm McDowell!), although most of the musicians seem to just be cameo's.


That's what, the second time Alex Lifeson's played a law enforcement type figure in a movie? Cop in Trailer Park Boys and he seems to be something like a border patrol officer in this.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

LOL! That's gotta be fun! I'll like that, but then I like cheesball Vampire movies!


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

OH..hehe..that looks like something worth watching..Dark comedy..love those. And glad to see Foley back in a flick..love his humor


----------



## Luke98 (Mar 4, 2007)

Most of the actors are canadian, except for Malcolm McDowell, and I don't think an american film maker would jump to put alex lifeson in a roll, so I'll bet it's canadian.


----------



## Brennan (Apr 9, 2008)

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1323605/

Yup, it's Canadian. Looks interesting, I'll likely check it out.


----------



## bscott (Mar 3, 2008)

Looks like a LOT of fun. Bound to a dark comedy with some distinctly Canadian comedy.


----------

